# UPDATE on Annie at CLP May 13th! She is ready to foal!



## Connie P (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow Creeks Dreamboat Annie is bred to Stonehenge Painted Feather. She is due May 12th, 2012 and is beginning to bag now. I have moved Red Snow and her filly down and put Annie under the marestare cam now. Hope you can all join us in welcoming our second and final foal of 2012.

Stonehenge Painted Feather







Willow Creeks Dreamboat Annie






http://www.marestare...?alias=clpminis


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW Annie is stunning!!!

Will definitley be watching her! can't wait to see what her and Feather produce! yeah!

2:35am she is standing quietly grazing her stable



beautiful girl!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you for letting us watch Annie with you - this is going to be a beautiful baby, but of course you already know this with two such stunning parents!

Annie happily munching on her hay, with two little birds clearing up round her feed bowl - so cute!


----------



## cassie (Apr 3, 2012)

9:09pm n she is standing queitly... Any updates Connie?


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Annie just gone down sternal... 1:40am not looking comfy though... Hmm


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

Annie back down sternal again...


----------



## cassie (Apr 14, 2012)

hey how is Annie?

Connie can we get an update pretty please?

standing quietly at the moment...


----------



## Connie P (Apr 25, 2012)

I am so sorry that I have been MIA - we have alot going on here at the farm and I just haven't taken the time to come and update. I hope you all accept my apologies. We have had a new generac system put in (because Connie is sick and tired of losing power and having to worry about the basement flooding), the excavators are here working (we are extending the drive to back of property and preparing to build a new pole barn) etc..........

Annie is finally starting to have an increase in her bag. She is progressing nicely. I have put the equipage on her at night now.

Thank you all so much for the compliments on her and Feather. I really appreciate them!

I promise to update more frequently.


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you for the update



I'm glad to hear everything is going well with Annie.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 26, 2012)

Annie progressing, but slowly. I do believe she will hold on until her due date if not after..............


----------



## Connie P (May 6, 2012)

No changes for Miss Annie. She is just taking her good old sweet time. Still has a small bag, is very round and just hanging out.


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

wow goodness me Miss Annie!! your meant to be exciting and giving us that gorgeous little foal your hiding in there, not being boring



how many days is she now Connie?


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2012)

Not too easy to see her on the cam - she's hiding in the 'dark' area, but I have a nice view of her legs! LOL!!


----------



## Connie P (May 7, 2012)

She loves to stand at the opposite side of the stall where the cam only picks her legs up. Stinker. She is at day 335 today.


----------



## Connie P (May 9, 2012)

Annie's bag hasn't changed at all, but her body shape has and she seems pretty agitated today. Going to start keeping a closer watch on her now.


----------



## Connie P (May 10, 2012)

I sure can!  She loves to stand at the opposite side of the stall where only her legs and belly can be viewed.



I will take some photos this morning when I am out doing chores.


----------



## Connie P (May 10, 2012)

Here she is!











Her belly is dropping off.


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

another patchy roan



I am so glad you posted so people can see what weird things all roans do and not just mine



Connie she is huge



she looks gorgeous, can you post a pic of her before pregnancy please.


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

OMG I knew it! I found her on your website and she is stunning.



:drool


----------



## Connie P (May 10, 2012)

She is also pictured pre-pregnancy on page 1 of this post.


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Connie, I guess I am just following too many threads


----------



## Connie P (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Renee! I love Annie and think she is stunning also. I love her head and big doe eyes!


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

Eagle said:


> OMG I knew it! I found her on your website and she is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> :drool


That doesn't help, there's a few stunning horses there!


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

She's a most beautiful mare even when heavily pregnant.





Hows she looking Connie? Are we going to see that beautiful foal on Saturday or is she going to keep us guessing a bit longer?


----------



## cassie (May 10, 2012)

WOW she sure has a big tummy! poor Annie, I just love her so much! her gorgeous face is to die for and her colouring is so lovely





she is hiding on me at the moment LOL all I can see is the tip of her V belly and two back feet LOL Annie please come where I can see you!!


----------



## Connie P (May 11, 2012)

I think she is camera shy LOL.

Thank you Wings, Anna and Cassie. ((( )))

One never knows when that baby will make his/her debut Anna LOL. I do believe it will be a colt and I don't think it will come Saturday, but we shall see.


----------



## Connie P (May 11, 2012)

Awww thanks Diane!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2012)

3.10am and she's grazing quietly right under the camera - good girl, it's great to see more of her than her legs and the bottom of her tummy!!


----------



## Charlotte (May 12, 2012)

Is she always this busy this time of morning? And cricketing. Maybe her bird friend is making her antsy? Or it's breakfast time?

Such a pretty mare.


----------



## Connie P (May 13, 2012)

It was breakfast time Charlotte. 

Her bag is definitely growing now and she is making progress. She set the beeper off about 4:15 a.m. this mornning. When I turned to look at the cam she was already back up sternal. I still feel like she has a little ways to go, but am watching her closely as I have never personally foaled her out before and have no idea what her normal pattern is. Will keep everone updated.

Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's today!


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

Thanks and Happy Mothers Day to you too. I will be watching her at night as much as I can for you. I am a bit busy with the puppies and my mares getting close but will try my best to be online.


----------



## Connie P (May 13, 2012)

Annie is ready to foal folks! Fast 4 pink squares and a PH of 6.3 - it is only a matter of time now. She changed very rapidly today.


----------



## mthowdy (May 13, 2012)

WOOHOO!!! That makes 3 that are ready to go any time TODAY!! How exciting!

Hope everything goes smoothly- safe foaling!


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

Connie P said:


> Annie is ready to foal folks! Fast 4 pink squares and a PH of 6.3 - it is only a matter of time now. She changed very rapidly today.


YAY we get to see Annie's baby soon!! she sure is looking more restless tonight then normal



I can't wait to see what she has,

she has a good V happening Connie! won't be long I don't think....



YAY


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 13, 2012)

Prayer for a smooth sailing delivery!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 13, 2012)

sending prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

come on Annie!! we want to see your foal now please! My dad just came in, "Oh your watching another lovely horse" me "yep she is ready to foal anytime" Dad "oh cool is she white?" of course I have to show him Annie and Feathers pics LOL I love them both so much



Dad "WOW look at the neck on her and her colour she is so pretty and who is the black and white one?" me " thats the dad of the baby " (my dad isn't up with terms of sire and such LOL) Dad "wow I hope she foals really soon! he is so handsome, where are they at?" me "America" Dad "ok I bet it would cost a lot to ship them here hey" (hehe ) me "yeah it probably would" Dad "pity, they are very nice horses, no wonder she is breeding with two horses like that



"

so proud of my dad



he loves my horses, pity you live so far away Connie! lol otherwise I think it wouldn't take me much to convince Dad to let me have one of your horses!!!!






will definitley be showing him pics of Annie's baby when he/ she is born hurry up Annie!


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

Annie finally down sternal at 2:21am come on girl push!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2012)

I wish I could be watching right now!

Ah- I might have to go somewhere so I can watch! Haha


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

hhmmmmm lets see how long she stays down.


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

cassie said:


> so proud of my dad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're lucky! My dad isn't interested except in the foals (which he doesn't admit) but thankfully will play show taxi. My mum tries to get involved but she just wants to cuddle them and doesn't understand all my showing and training.

Might have to make sure your dad see's my foaling threads, not that hard to float a horse interstate


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

yes Cassie you are lucky



My dad paid the bills for my horses since I was about 10 years old and took me twice daily for years and years yet he still doesn't know which horses are which in my photos



Some I had for over 10 years





2.35am and Annie is up again


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

2:34am and she is back up



and no foal...



lol come on Annie!



Wings said:


> You're lucky! My dad isn't interested except in the foals (which he doesn't admit) but thankfully will play show taxi. My mum tries to get involved but she just wants to cuddle them and doesn't understand all my showing and training.
> 
> Might have to make sure your dad see's my foaling threads, not that hard to float a horse interstate



HAHAHAHAHA send me some new pics of Sterling and I'll see what I can do



lol my Dad really loves my horses and goes out and spends time with them and gives them grass. I'm so lucky, hopefully maybe someday I can find a guy who loves horses too



lol oh and rich would be nice as well


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

Eagle said:


> yes Cassie you are lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh Renee, how hard for you, my best friends dad is like that and calls all her horses donkeys!



even though they are very good show horses and worth alot of money



lol. some people just don't get it hey





all quiet with Annie...


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

cassie said:


> hopefully maybe someday I can find a guy who loves horses too
> 
> 
> 
> lol oh and rich would be nice as well


Those two things don't go together



:rofl You can't love horses AND be rich!


----------



## Connie P (May 14, 2012)

Awww it sure is nice to have support from dad Cassie. I'm happy for you and thank you and him for your compliments on my horses. 

I am hoping that Annie hasn't taken lessons from Red Snow. If you all remember she was in labor for 40 hours.



 :frusty


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

sshhhhhhhhhh don't even think it


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

Wings said:


> Those two things don't go together
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl You can't love horses AND be rich!


hehe hmmm, maybe they can... if I marry royalty!!!!










Connie P said:


> Awww it sure is nice to have support from dad Cassie. I'm happy for you and thank you and him for your compliments on my horses.
> 
> I am hoping that Annie hasn't taken lessons from Red Snow. If you all remember she was in labor for 40 hours.
> 
> ...


oh Connie, no, we are not thinking it!!! come on Annie, please!!!


----------



## Connie P (May 14, 2012)

Annie is more than ready. She is back in the barn and I really expect a foal at anytime now.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2012)

Drats....I wish I could watch...this dang computer!! Do you have your good luck charm Ayden with you?

Safe foaling


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

11.10 am and she is eating her hay


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

12.45am and I can see her legs! LOL!!

Praying for a safe foaling.


----------



## Becky (May 14, 2012)

I was sure she would have foaled by now. Apparently, she has her own schedule!



I can watch for a bit, then I have to go clip horses for a show this weekend. I'll check in when I can.


----------



## Connie P (May 14, 2012)

Annie, Annie, Annie...............I don't know how much longer you can hold on..............


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

Hopefully this evening, so once all is ok, you will get some sleep!

Good luck Annie - and please hurry up because we are all waiting to see your beautiful baby.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 14, 2012)

Cant believe she is still holding on to this baby!


----------



## Connie P (May 14, 2012)

Me either. If you all could see her bag you would understand. Ugh! Come on sweetie!


----------



## Connie P (May 14, 2012)

Soft poop, restless,,,,,,,,,,,let's go Annie!


----------



## Becky (May 14, 2012)

Pawing......


----------



## Becky (May 14, 2012)

I think it's time.....


----------



## Charlotte (May 14, 2012)

oh dear. Praying that all comes around


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2012)

ray


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 14, 2012)

is anyone else having troubles viewing ??


----------



## Becky (May 14, 2012)

Cam has been turned off. Waiting for news.....


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 14, 2012)

oh thanks thought it was just me...hope everything is ok


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2012)

God of the universe

be present with this mare and our friend Connie, wrap your arms around them both

Bless Annie and Connie and keep them safe now and always


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

I just came back in from doing the banking and I see a lovely little colt



and poor Annie down and the vet there cleaning... hope everything went ok Connie, sounds like a rought time... congrats on your beautiful little colt!! I hope everything will be ok!!

Praying so much for you Connie, and Annie, and her colt and the vet and well everybody!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Phew...you sure had us worried. Mega....jumpin up and down happy!!!!


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

YAY Annie is up, poor thing looks so exhausted! what a good mum she is! come on honey you can do it!


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like a tricky one



I hope everything is ok.


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

little baby up looking good and the lovely Annie has just gotten back up what a good girl! he looks like he has a curly coat LOL very cute little baby, hoping Annie will be feeling better soon!


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

Annie, looks to have settled down now with her baby



what a good girl! poor thing!


----------



## Connie P (May 15, 2012)

Wow - what a ride that was! Whew! Annie had a dystocia. One front leg all the way back. It was very rough. I thought the foal was dead, but lo and behold when the vets got him out he picked his head right up and started breathing right away. Hallelujah! I am so exhausted right now I am going to lay down but wanted to update and put a quick photo up here of him.

Thank you for all the prayers, calls and just everything. I love the horse community!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2012)

Connie I am so sorry you had a rough time. I am



that Annie and baby are well.


----------



## Wings (May 15, 2012)

Connie P said:


> Wow - what a ride that was! Whew! Annie had a dystocia. One front leg all the way back. It was very rough. I thought the foal was dead, but lo and behold when the vets got him out he picked his head right up and started breathing right away. *Hallelujah! *


Well there's your name right there! 

Congrats on getting them both through it.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2012)

Connie did you manage to get his leg forward or did you deliver him as he was?


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

Wow, Connie, what a rough time you have had! I'm so glad that they are both ok! phew, how terrifying for you!

he is the cutest little man,





get some rest you poor thing, Annie is getting some rest at the moment too, but not rolling which is good



such a gorgeous little man!


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2012)

*Goodness how very traumatic for you Connie. So glad you and the vet were able to help Annie and save the little one.*

*Many congratulations on your cute little colt. Saying prayers for a speedy recovery for sweet Annie. *


----------



## Connie P (May 15, 2012)

No Renee, I had two vets here. We had to sedate her and get her rearend lifted up to get the foal to drop back in and get the front leg forward. I could have never done that on my own. I am SO very blessed to have great vets. Annie is tired and sore, but she is going to be fine as well as her baby boy. He has the curliest hair. 3 socks, a star and a white tail.

Thank you ALL so very much!


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2012)

*Just been watching him on cam Connie - he's just so cute, capering about while Annie is having a well earned rest, bless her. I love his white tail! So glad Annie is going to be fine - well done to you and your great vets, a brilliant save! *


----------



## Connie P (May 15, 2012)

Isn't he a fiesty one? LOL He just bops all over that stall and nurses like a champ!


----------



## Charlotte (May 15, 2012)

What wonderful news this morning. Your vets must have been Johnny On The Spot to save that baby. The cam was still off when I went to bed and I was almost afraid to look this morning.

Congratulations on a beautiful baby boy and GOOD JOB to his human mom!


----------



## Becky (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your new colt! Glad that turned out well. I was up last night long enough to see the cam back on and a live baby in the stall. That's great news!


----------



## Connie P (May 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. Honestly it was touch and go and it was a high stress birth for all of us, but God was watching over my barn for sure last night. I give all the credit to my wonderful vets whom I love so very much! Thank you all for being such a great support system also. I will post more photos in a little bit.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 15, 2012)

a BIG congrats on your colt...happy everything turned out well for you!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 15, 2012)

So glad everything worked out anx your vets knew how to handle it. Congrats! Cant wait for dry pis.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 15, 2012)

Connie, hes just so cute and fiesty. Im pretty sure its safe to go get some rest now...all eyes are watching both. Congratulations on a beautiful colt and special thanks to your wonderful vets.


----------



## Connie P (May 15, 2012)

Here he is outside! Not even 24 hours old yet!


----------



## Sandy B (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations on such a cute colt! I am so glad you were able to get him out ok. We had the exact same thing with our first foal this year, so totally understand the emotion and stress of it all, but thank God ours was so tiny and after the vet got his head popped up, she delivered him with the one leg back and that is how he got his name Superman because that is how Superman flew- one arm forward and one back. LOL! Great work by your vets!!


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

Connie P said:


> No Renee, I had two vets here. We had to sedate her and get her rearend lifted up to get the foal to drop back in and get the front leg forward. I could have never done that on my own. I am SO very blessed to have great vets. Annie is tired and sore, but she is going to be fine as well as her baby boy. He has the curliest hair. 3 socks, a star and a white tail.
> 
> Thank you ALL so very much!


Wow, that is so great that you have two such awesome vets able to be on hand and help.

I'm so glad Annie will be ok, she is so gorgeous! do you think the colt will be roan like her? or chestnut?



Connie P said:


> Here he is outside!	Not even 24 hours old yet!


oh he is tooo cute! I love his curly coat hehe, hi baby! just beautiful Connie! I love the big star! he is stunning! great save!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 15, 2012)

congratulations Connie- I'm so glad your vet was able to get there and help in time

What a cute little guy


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 16, 2012)

Boy they sure look great. Moms coloring is so striking. did you come up with a name for the little rascal yet?


----------



## Connie P (May 16, 2012)

I am thinking he is a silver bay or silver chestnut. Thank you for the compliments on Annie - she really is a beautiful mare. These are just candid pasture photos which do not ever show a horse in their best, but I like to share candid shots along with professional shots.








My partner Jane will name this little boy. He is still nameless at this point.


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2012)

Connie P said:


> I am thinking he is a silver bay or silver chestnut. Thank you for the compliments on Annie - she really is a beautiful mare. These are just candid pasture photos which do not ever show a horse in their best, but I like to share candid shots along with professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay



can we see some news piccies please Connie??


----------



## Wings (May 16, 2012)

Connie P said:


> I am thinking he is a silver bay or silver chestnut. Thank you for the compliments on Annie - she really is a beautiful mare. These are just candid pasture photos which do not ever show a horse in their best, but I like to share candid shots along with professional shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he won't be silver chestnut because silver doesn't show on a red coat






I agree with you on candid shots! I love a mix of those perfect pro shots and some paddock shots.


----------



## Connie P (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification on silver chestnut. I am so bad with colors. LOL - I will try to get some more photos of him this weekend!


----------



## cassie (May 17, 2012)

Connie P said:


> Thanks for the clarification on silver chestnut. I am so bad with colors. LOL - I will try to get some more photos of him this weekend!


YAY



thanks Connie



don't worry I am so bad with colours too lol so maybe he could be chestnut with flaxen mane and tail... we shall see as he gets older



he is so gorgeous though!


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

Oh yes - more pictures soon please Connie - they make such a beautiful pair together. I too like the 'natrural' paddock shots.


----------

